# Pounding Heart



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

I often get into bed at night and find I have a pounding heart rate. It is not racing but I can certainly feel it pounding. Does anyone else ever get this?


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Not from GERD. Maybe because it's quiet and you are still, you notice it more. I did have some heart pounding problems once when I was drinking more than one cup of coffee or a large Coke--caffine. I stopped drinking them and the pounding stopped. Also, you might try some relaxation when you go to bed.Good luckDMB


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, yes, I get that too! It doesn't race, it just pounds harder than usual, so hard that I can hear it in my ears and it keeps me awake. I also occasionally get palpitations, which are different. They feel like my heart is skipping beats and there's something moving around in my chest. I also occasionally get a racing heartbeat, particularly in the morning, although that doesn't last. It feels like a sugar rush even though I didn't have any. Weird.


----------



## hee (Aug 3, 2002)

i also get heart racing as well.my one are even worse.it's just attack anytime it want.i feel like not breathing and my heart are pounding hard.you can try to walk in open air space and calm yourself down.that's what i do when its attacking me.then everything will eventually go away!yeah,caffeine base drinks will make you feel like this.last time i used to drink 5 cups of coffee everyday!i stopped this habit already.it's seems to be getting better


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

The palpitations when I lie down to go to sleep have been driving me nuts off and on for many months. I can't remember exactly when it started, but it's definitely worse since 9/11, surprise surprise.







I had a 24-hour cardiac monitor test recently and it showed a few premature atrial contractions. GERD definitely can provoke cardiac arrhythmias, according to my internist, an older and very experienced doc with a GI subspecialty. He wants me to do a short trial of Prevacid, which I have been resisting. Instead I have been doing my own trial of DGL at bedtime. I think it has helped overall, but only a little. What often helps the bedtime palpitations is lavender essential oil (in a lotion, massage blend, linen spray, whatever). Seriously, try it....crankypants (new here)


----------



## Isabellh (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi: I did not know until recently that palpitations should be checked out by a Cardiologist. I have had palpitations for the last 4 years but did not do anything about it until my GI doc told me to see my GP about it. I was referred to a Card. who put me on an event monitor for a month and sure enough on the 4th day I experienced an episode of atrial afibrillation with my heart beating about l55 times per minute. After I sent them 3 tracings over a period of an hour I immediately was told to go the emergency room and was greeted at the door and taken to a cubicle where I was treated without any paperwork. The arrhythmia group had called it in to the hospital. Please check check your palpitations out because as my GI doc explained there is danger in forming a clot when the heart slows down...and it must be treated with heart meds,aspirin and Coumadin. I do not want to alarm you but I learned my lesson after twice being hospitalized for 2 days in July of this year. Please let me know on this board what you are going to do about it. Isabelle


----------

